# Sorry, phpMyadmin: how do you log out?



## twmprys

My earlier post should in fact read:

I've just installed phpMyadmin on a server. I'm being told that the create table function is denied to this user - maybe I logged on incorrectly. Anyway, I can't seem to find a log out option anywhere. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## JimmySeal

Toward the top left there should be a little green icon that says EXIT with an arrow pointing to the right. That's the log out button.


----------



## MMJ

No reason in creating a new thread for the same problem, just reply to the same thread.

You can also clear cookies which is a more dramatic solution.


----------



## twmprys

Thanks for your replies. No sign of a green exit icon. I've trashed cookies, but can still go to the page, so maybe I haven't succeeded in password protecting phpMyadmin after all?


----------



## MMJ

Yes, PhpMyAdmin can be used without a password, all depending on your configuration.


----------



## twmprys

Anybody know how to password protect phpMyAdmin? There are some guidelines provided by the server, but they're pretty opaque...


----------

